# Sexing Rhopalurus junceus?



## fusion121 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi
Does anyone have any pectine counts for the male/female of R. junceus?


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Oliver,

I counted the pectinal teeth of all my specimens and all of them are having something around 21. It seems like there´s no real difference in the count between the sexes.

Regards
Alex


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 18, 2005)

My one has HUGE pectines, you can easily see them while it walks along
so im assuming its male, unless females have this too?


----------



## Ythier (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Oliver,
There is some information in the Lourenço's book, of course not on junceus, but there is some data and pics of Rhopalurus' pectines which perhaps could help. Moreover, males seem to have more globulous hands.
Cheers


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 18, 2005)

Hmm..thanks for the info, I have Lourenço's paper on the revision of Rhopalurus as well but it has not infomation on the differences between the sexes  , I think the globulous hands may be the best way.


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 18, 2005)

oh yea
ask Giorgio for some pics
he had breeding pics of them, so maybe that will sort out the globulous hands bit


----------



## final-sting (Aug 18, 2005)

maybe this pic from gorgio help ? its a r. junceus with scorplings






more sepcies you will find here. http://www.poecilotheria.com/galerie_skorpione.htm


----------



## G. Carnell (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi
i found the photo, i dont have Giorgios permission to use it, so i tryed my best to deface the image as much as possible

ill remove it tomorrow (done)


----------



## final-sting (Aug 18, 2005)

hmm the male have bigger claws?  

i think most of use have hers r. junceus from gorgio, so i think its not a problem you use gorgios pic for this thread. (copyright on the pic its a nice idea)

my junceus its 3 and 4 instar and maybe to young to see the sex.
but this guys are very good hunters


----------



## Ythier (Aug 18, 2005)

yes the metasoma is also usually larger in males Rhopalurus..


----------

